# Rare survival!!! Egg problem!!! Need help Aspa!!!



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi everyone:

I have an egg that I thought have no chance to survive due to the broken air sac/ unstable egg sac.

However, I left it with the parents. Recently, I just found out that there is movements inside the egg. For some reason, although the air sac is now at the wrong location, the embryo is still manage to develop probably.

The air sac is not at either ends of the egg. It is on the lateral part of the egg. 

I believe the egg is close to ts hatching day, because many of the small blood veins have been withdraw. Only left with big blood veins. 

What should I do? 

Please help~~~~


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

New update:

the chick pip the egg shell!!! No peeing noise can be hear at all!!!! 
Still a lot of blood vein haven't withdraw yet~~~~


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Leave it be. If it has developed OK so far, as long as there is an air cell regardless of the location it should hatch.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks!!! 

So it is okay that the chick start to pip without chriping at all?

Do you think the chick will continue to pip without chriping?

When should I step in to assist the hatching? when the blood vessels are absorbed?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK....as long as you see the blood vessels you can not assist. Keep checking the egg. Is the pipmark anywhere near where the air cell is? If you tap the egg with your fingertip can you see or feel movement in the egg?


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

I still see movement inside, but it looks weak.

Honestly the air sac is not close to the air sac at all. <--bad sign right? 

If it cannot hatch I will be disappointed, but that's life.

Should i put the egg in the incubator with the blunt end pointing upward. So that hopefully the air sac goes back to the blunt end?

For some reason the air sac is more stay put than it was 1 week ago. I am assuming that the embryo is big enough to cause the air sac to stay out.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK....this page shows some some malpositioned eggs: http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other%20birds/#!cpZZ7QQtppZZ24

Can you either take a good close up pix and show where the air cell and pipmark are...OR draw a pix's, mark the locations of pip, air cell and body of the baby and scan it, resize it to 1024 pixels and post? In doing so I can tell more what is going on.

IF the air pocket is big enough you can pucture a hole in that area only so that you can look inside the egg to see what is going on. There will be a membrane covering the chick. A Q-tip dampened with water can be used to wet the membrane for better visibility to see if the blood veins still have blood and where the head of the chick is at.

Here is my article on assist hatch if needed: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/assist-hatches.html


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

thnx! 

Right now the egg is still alive, it is still pipping

Still have many thick blood veins.

I have place the egg in the incubator.

However, my incubator is 38oC instead of the regular 37.5oC. Will the 0.5oC make a big difference? 

The chick still haven't chirp yet. 

Also, I cannot take a picture will candling the egg. However, I drew a picture of what is happening. "X" is the location of the pip mark. There are several pip mark around the same area.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Good job on the pix...it helps. OK...since you are putting it in the incubator try and keep the air pocket facing towards the up side of the egg. You can mark the area with a sharpie marker if you want to. At this stage you do not have to turn the egg. After checking put it back in the same position.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

So the temperature is alright?
Have you ever had any chicks pip its shell without chirping?
What do you mean by up side of the egg? position the egg in the same position as my drawing?

The only reason why I removed the egg from the parent, because I don't want them to move the egg anymore.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Btw thank you very much


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

how long should I wait? and what do you think I should be expecting in the next few hours?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

i had a surprise hatch 2 days ago, the chick never moved or peeped, no pip mark when i checked at 7 am, when i checked at 4pm i went from 3 chicks to 4 chicks.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Have the egg positioned just like your drawing.

The slight 1/2 degree will normally excelerate hatch rate. But you can saftly reduce it down a degree. Normally once the egg has popped the parents will move it off to the side to cool down which stimulates the chick to move in the egg to draw in blood and yolk. So what you may want to do is take the egg out of the incubator every hour or two and let it sit at room temp for about 15 min.

Due to the position of the chick in the egg may be why you don't hear it making sound. But I have also had them successfully hatch on their own when they were malpositioned.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you soo much!!!! 

Should I candle the egg every few hours to check whether or not the blood has been withdraw?

If 48 hours had past and the blood veins have withdraw and yet the chick still haven't hatch, should I assist it to hatch?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...when candling once you see the red blood veins have receeded from the edges of the air pocket allow a couple hours to see if the pip mark has started moving around the egg. If not carefully pick a hole in the air pocket so that you can veiw into the egg and see what is going on. If you wet the membrane you can tell if the veins are empty or still have blood. If empty I would remove just the shell right to the edges of where the baby is and move some of the membrane from the face of the baby....and see if it moves and vocalizes.

When you get to that stage let us know what is going on...


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes I will update you later, meanwhile the egg is still alive~~~


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

I have placed the egg back with its parents after midnight, because I cannot monitor the incubator.

However, when I woke up this morning, the chick already able to peck through the shell and breath. I can start hearing it pip.

But the problem is, I think it damaged some of its own blood vessels. I saw some red stain on the membrane. Should I be worry? Will it bleed to death?

The bloodveins are still pretty prominent at the this point. So I cannot assist it to hatch. I'm still waiting the chick to withdraw its blood.

Anymore advice at this point?

Thanks for reading and sharing your own experience,


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

btw it is pipping away from the air sac.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

* I think it damaged some of its own blood vessels. I saw some red stain on the membrane. Should I be worry? Will it bleed to death?
*---------------------------------------------------

It should be fine. It won't bleed out.

Since it is in an unusual position it will probably pip around the center curcumference (sp) of the egg.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm keeping my finger crossed!~~

This is my very first time having malposition chick with abnormal air sac.

This is very interesting!!!! I'll let update to let you know whether it hatch successfully or not later.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...if you still see the blood veins you still have a ways to go. First the baby fraws in the blood, then it has to draw in the yolk sac. The actual cutting out around the egg, once this is done takes about the time you would use using a can opener to open a can....real fast.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

The chick I had hatch today I couldn't even see the airsac, don't know if that was because it was so close to hatching (a couple of hours before) the egg just looked full of the chick no spaces.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Omg, there was blood stain leak out of the shell

should I be concern?


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Now it has been 48 hours since the 1st pip mark. I will until the blood vessel is diminished. 

Should I attempt to help it hatch if 72 hours have passed from the 1st pip mark and yet its blood still haven't withdrawn?

The blood veins more prominent than ever!!! I'm suspecting that maybe it damages some of the veins, so that some blood are pooled. 

However, it started to chirp 6-8 hours ago.

This is the picture that I just took.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Okay if your gonna wait to the 72 hour mark your gonna want to keep full eye on it and make sure the membrane does not dry out, as there is a nice size hole, if the blood is still prominent, you could also try removing some shell just around the airsac very carefully so that you can get a better view of what is going on in the egg. But ususally if the chick isnt out at the 48 hour mark it is best to step in slowly removing shell, stopping, wait 15 minutes and then go and remove more shell. i have had chicks that had the same type of hole and i removed some of the shell saw blood stopped what i was doing placed back in the brooder and just waited 15-30 minutes, if you wait to long to help the chick out its gonna poop in the egg. Just work slowly and please keep us posted hun, im hoping you and that little one the best.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

Thnx!!! Hugz~~~

But I'm cannot really keep an eye on it since the parent is brooding the egg.

I'm debating whether I should put the egg in the incubator and observe it. However, my incubator is those cheesy ones. So I'm not sure the humidity. I'm afraid if I put the egg in the incubator, I might dried it, 

What do you think? incubator or not? <-- the temperature is pretty constant, it rarely shift once it is settle.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

i would place in the incubator as it is past that 48 hour mark and now timing is critical. this way you do not have to move parents to check on egg, also i believe susanne mentioned putting it in a dish and allowing it to sit at roomtemp for 15minutes to see if that would help.

For humidity if you have that observation hole you can check on the membrane and moisten with a qtip.


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

The chick finally hatched by itself!!!!

It is the smallest one of the left~~~

Thnx for the advice everyone!


----------



## Eileen (Mar 11, 2011)

Aww...that's great news!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

It looks a little red you might want to give it a drop of pedyalite. but other than that congradulations on the babe


----------

